# How about a vintage look, make a chip truck out of this.



## Goose IBEW (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know why, but the Loadstars just have a soft spot in my heart. I hope to have the time to have one for a toy one day. I want a Detroit in 'er with a 10 speed Road Ranger. I had thought about building the truck on a more modern school bus chassis and dropping a nice Loadstar cab on it when it was finished.

Anyway, found this one on Craigslist, I'd put a 1/4 roof on it and send it out as a chip truck.

1960 international dump


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 4, 2013)

This one put my jaw in my lap.

1969 International LOADSTAR 1600 grain flatbed dump truck 345 MAKE OFFER in Commercial Trucks | eBay Motors


----------

